# Wife wants to stay at home and mind kids



## safety1st.co (3 Jul 2009)

my wife wants to stay at home and mind both our kids. at present she jobshares but would love to leave and look after the kids who are 4 and 2 and both will be going school/montessori this year. if she was to leave her job even on a career break, would she be entilted to claim anything from the state.


----------



## chris20051 (3 Jul 2009)

Hi Safety,

Quick answer is no, but you could claim her tax credits etc if she is not working...ther is a homemarkers scheme she can sign up to, but as far as money is involved the state won't give you anything extra, offcourse this is open to correction

Chris


----------



## j26 (3 Jul 2009)

No if she left on a career break, unless she tries to return to work, and there is no vacancy for her to come back to.

If she resigned, she might be able to claim jobseekers benefit, but I think there is a waiting period if you voluntarily resign.  Someone else, or the Social Welfare website might be able to provide more assistance.

You might be able to claim Family Income Supplement, depending on your income.


----------



## chris20051 (3 Jul 2009)

You can only claim job seekers Benefit if you are actually looking for work..


----------



## huskerdu (3 Jul 2009)

j26 said:


> If she resigned, she might be able to claim jobseekers benefit, but I think there is a waiting period if you voluntarily resign. Someone else, or the Social Welfare website might be able to provide more assistance.


 
As she has children to mind, she will not be available and looking for work, so will not be entitled to JB.


----------



## Yaffle (3 Jul 2009)

As chris20051 says you can claim her tax credit, some of her tax allowance at 20% and you can also claim the home carers tax credit of €900 per year. 

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/leaflets/it1.html


----------



## Billo (3 Jul 2009)

If she works in the civil service , they may have a scheme to enable workers to go on a career break , and get some payment while they are out. I think she would have to take 3 years minimum. I read about it somewhere
Rgds
Billo


----------



## safety1st.co (3 Jul 2009)

thanks for all the replies


----------



## sue_flaherty (3 Jul 2009)

If it is the civil service you have to take 3 years career break for which you get a percenage payment of what you income would have been (up to a maximum of 12,500 or 14.500 - not sure which one i is).  Think the banks also have somethin similar


----------

